# Gildan Tear away tags not taking heat.



## thedeadpress (Mar 12, 2009)

These tear away tags on Gildan 5000 don't seem to take the heat from the dryer very well, they either end up crinkled/curled up or completely disintegrated. Anybody had similar problems?


----------



## bertiewooster (Jul 7, 2007)

We find most tags are a problem, so we always fold the tags under the opposite side of the shirt so they don't hit the heat as much when they go down the dryer!


----------

